# Dracula's Castle for Sale



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

It looks like a lovely place. I'm sure if we all pitch in we can buy it. We can start a time share or retirement home for haunters!

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/draculas-castle-sale-180951499/?no-ist


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And such a steal at only $80 million, too!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I have an extra $20 so count me in. I imagine we will have to draw straws for who gets time there on Halloween!! Heehee!


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

I've been such a HUGE fan of Dracula since I can remember. I practically memorized the unabridged novel. When I first saw Bran Castle was for sale my first thought was "how many people like me do i have to round up to get enough money raised to buy it?". Still on the agenda...


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't spend your money yet, Theatre, the castle you want is at Poenari, not Bran.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

I have just bought it guys..you are all invited to my castle..MUHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL, ya goof!


----------

